# debuggen von MouseListener



## steff3 (22. Jul 2006)

immer wenn ich in eclipse ein projekt mit einem listener debuggen will
komm ich nciht um den listener rum und zu dem lässt sich kein code finden  ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2006)

Und dein Problem ist... ???  :bahnhof:


----------



## steff3 (22. Jul 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dein Problem ist... ???  :bahnhof:



naja das programm ist einfach zu ende


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2006)

Was meinst du denn bitte mit du kommst nicht um den Listener rum, und das du zu diesem keinen Code findest :roll:


----------



## steff3 (22. Jul 2006)

das fenster öffnet sich ich klicke auf eien button der eine funktion aufruft
den code kann ich durchgehen

dann bin ich im nichts, die funktion ist fertig, aber ich kann keine weiteren button anklicken, also wird mir von eclispe die meldung gemacht 

Source not found.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jul 2006)

Ich kann nur raten, da du dich immer noch sehr vage ausdrückst, das du versuchst in JRE Klassen zu debuggen (wegen der Source not found Meldung).
Diese Meldung bedeuted lediglich das du Eclipse den Pfad zu den Java Sourcen nicht angegeben hast, und er daher auch nicht die aktuell auszuführende Zeile anzeigen an.


----------

